# Share your ringcraft classes



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I go to one run by Pudsey & District, the guy who runs it is really genuine, and knows his stuff. We've been working on Zasa standing, as she went through a phase of spooking for no apparent reason, so far she's let *the judge* go over her every time, first time, and although not evident from these photos, she does wag her tail, just not all the time. The proof was in the pudding last time out when we got a very nice second place out of six, and the puppy that beat us was from a world reknowned kennels, so I won't beat myself up about that one too much. A couple of not very good pics I'm afraid, we're now working on removing the bait from under her nose, but the patented Labrador chest tickle has been used by a number of competitors!!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I go to one run by Pudsey & District, the guy who runs it is really genuine, and knows his stuff. We've been working on Zasa standing, as she went through a phase of spooking for no apparent reason, so far she's let *the judge* go over her every time, first time, and although not evident from these photos, she does wag her tail, just not all the time. The proof was in the pudding last time out when we got a very nice second place out of six, and the puppy that beat us was from a world reknowned kennels, so I won't beat myself up about that one too much. A couple of not very good pics I'm afraid, we're now working on removing the bait from under her nose, but the patented Labrador chest tickle has been used by a number of competitors!!


Practise makes perfect SL 
the second picky looks unnatural the third good
Sure you will do well


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

DT said:


> Practise makes perfect SL
> the second picky looks unnatural the third good
> Sure you will do well


She's a work in progress, very much a fidget I'm afraid, but we're getting there. The third one is more typical of when I get her to settle in to standing still, but I need to build up a bit of distance and less reliance on instant treating. I feel a few clicker sessions coming on.

She had a show where the judge wasn't particularly rough, but was quite dismissive and unfriendly, after that she just started spooking, she's also due in for her first season so just at the right age for something like that to kick off!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Pezant and I go to the ringcraft classes run by Central Essex Training club in Colchester. It's not brilliant in that it only lasts 45 mins, and on busy nights you may only get your dog seen once, but the trainers are all great. They rotate the trainers so sometimes you may not have seen the same one for 4 to 6 weeks so they can see the progress that's been made. I think that's useful as the dogs get used to different people going over them. 

One chap saw Bess just pre-season, and then a couple of weeks after the season finished. His comment was 'you must have been doing an awful lot of training with this dog'. I hadn't at all - in fact I let training lapse whilst she was in season, but it just shows what a calming effect that had on her.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

BessieDog said:


> They rotate the trainers so sometimes you may not have seen the same one for 4 to 6 weeks so they can see the progress that's been made. I think that's useful as the dogs get used to different people going over them.


It's also a bit hit and miss in that sometimes you get really really good trainers who absolutely know their stuff and can give you great advice, and sometimes you get ones who are just a bit...wishy washy and don't really know what sort of advice to give you. But they're always lovely, and it's only £1.50 so definitely worth it


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

I go to Chertsey & District Canine Society with Dexter.


----------



## Huskybob (Apr 18, 2013)

Yew Tree Canine Society, though I've only gone a few times. There's a yearly membership fee of just over £2, then it's £1.50 weekly. It lasts for 2 hours so it seems like good value.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Where's the photos you lot?


----------



## Mark Walden (Mar 31, 2013)

I go to one in a small village called Headley, I've also judged there too.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Where's the photos you lot?


Don't really have enough time to do photos.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Was an interesting class last night, comprising:

1 Harlequin Great Dane
1 Landseer Newfoundland
1 French Bulldog
1 Mini Schnauzer
2 Chihuahuas
1 Labrador
1 Border collie
1 Weimerarner 
and finally, 1 flatcoated retriever


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

And next week you can add a springer to the list


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I love springers said:


> And next week you can add a springer to the list


It's not on next week, because it's the show at the weekend!! Next one is two weeks, be lovely to see you again


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

I keep forgetting about the show...I will have to get the schedule out otherwise i will forget...I am going to the show..Are you?....Will be nice to see you aswell and have a natter


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes I'm at the Pudsey show, I'm at white rose this weekend as well


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Yes I'm at the Pudsey show, I'm at white rose this weekend as well


See you there ....Not doing white rose as have another show in scotland.


----------

